# MIami. The city Of Magic.



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Miami is not only noted as one of the most important cities in America, it is also the city that roofs the most beautiful women in USA.:cheers:

*America's most beautiful people*



If you live in Miami, consider yourself among the most attractive people in the United States. The Sunshine State's metropolis has the most beautiful people, according to an online survey of "America's Favorite Cities" by _Travel + Leisure_ magazine, while Philadelphia came in last at No. 25.
"I'm not surprised at all, but I'm not in that group" joked Bill Talbert, president of the Greater Miami Convention and Visitors Bureau, about the city's attractive people rating.
"When you're here, you kind of take it for granted. Then you travel, and when you come back you say, 'Oh my, look what we have here,'" he added.
Although Philadelphia placed last for the second consecutive year, a tourism official said the city was happy to be in the top 25.
The online survey of 125,000 people ranked 25 U.S. cities in 45 categories ranging from most affordable to friendliest people.
Las Vegas and New Orleans took the top spots as best city for a wild weekend, and Washington, D.C., was voted tops for historical sites/monuments. But Los Angeles residents may have a problem with being ranked last in the friendliest people and most intelligent people categories.
If you want friendly, you can't do any better than Charleston, South Carolina, and if you're looking for the smartest locals, head to Seattle, Washington, according to the survey.
New York received the most No.1 ratings, getting top marks for shopping, arts, diverse residents and skyline. But the Big Apple limped in last for peace and quiet and affordability.
The poll showed San Antonio, Texas, takes the smallest bite out of your budget and is the most affordable city, while peace and quiet is easiest found in Santa Fe, New Mexico, which also came in last in all nightlife categories.
Portland, Oregon, Minneapolis/St. Paul and Austin, Texas, took the gold, silver and bronze in the cleanest city competition, while New Orleans had the most work to do in keeping things tidy.
"We were really excited to see how some of the smaller cities took center stage," said _Travel + Leisure_ US editor Stirling Kelso.
"Portland again did very well, ranking high in environmental awareness, outdoor life and public transportation."
Kelso said the accessibility of a city, largely through its good public transportation services, will often result in higher survey rankings.
"New York and Washington are very accessible and did well. We were surprised with Los Angeles' low rankings, but perhaps that's because it's not a really accessible city," she added.
Honolulu topped the field in best for a romantic escape and best weather. Theme-park rich Orlando in Florida was voted best for a family vacation while Las Vegas came in last in the category.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/news/americas-most-beautiful-people/2008/09/15/1221330726157.html


Today, Fisher Island is occupied again, but remains a very exclusive and wealthy community. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, Fisher Island had the highest per capita income of any place in the United States in 2000.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Pics fro our fellow forumer Quamtum X
\


QuantumX said:


> Gentlemans, I have created this thread because I have been taking so many pics lately. This is to differentiate between those photographs I have taken myself and those I have copied from other sources onto another thread. I will only place my own pics here.
> 
> *I am compelled to add at this point that a digital photograph is copyrighed by law from the moment it is taken by the photographer as the photographer possesses the memory card as proof of its origin. Any use of a photographer's pictures for monetary gain entitles the photographer to a share of the profits.*
> 
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

more


QuantumX said:


> It's risky too! Almost been hit a few times, almost fell off a couple of bridges, almost fell into the Miami River and Biscayne Bay!
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3102/2683870112_7bdab9503e_b.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

fall in love with Miami.


QuantumX said:


> I believe this is how you get the true scale of a skyscraper. These below are the views you get down Beethoven's 9th Street on the way to PF Chang's and Rosa Mexicano. The second pic looks across the old Premiere Towers site to BFC1, 500 Brickell, and Icon Brickell. That's 701 Brickell behind the tree.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2683111673_33cae2f42c_b.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3057/2683350259_6da3f90241_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/2684619568_3b48f82fe6_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2690234919_4b4217f022_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2953342268_32255b525d_b.jpg


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

I love Miami. Haven't been there in a while. :cheers:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

I would love to visit Miami someday

Lots of changes have been taking place


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Terremark's flagship facility, the NAP of the Americas®, is one of the most significant telecommunications projects in the world. The Tier-IV facility was the first purpose-built, carrier-neutral Network Access Point and is the only facility of its kind specifically designed to link Latin America with the rest of the world.










Miami has been ranked as one of the top-five best interconnected cities in the world, ahead of San Francisco, Chicago and Washington, D.C. Terremark's NAP of the Americas makes Miami the only city in the U.S. where Optical, Ethernet, MPLS, Voice and Internet traffic is handed off in a single location. The NAP of the Americas is located in downtown Miami, an area that has numerous telecommunications carrier facilities, fiber loops, international cable landings and multiple power grids. The convergence of telecommunications infrastructure is why global carriers, ISPs and other Internet-related businesses, educational institutions, and enterprises have chosen to become Terremark clients.

Switching the majority of South America, Central America and the Caribbean's layer-1, layer-2 and layer-3 traffic bound to more than 148 countries in the world, makes the NAP of the Americas the unrivaled gateway to the Americas.

This unique facility provides you with a secure, reliable carrier-neutral facility with direct backbone access to the world's major carriers. Via this massive connectivity, we can deliver to millions of businesses and consumers virtually anywhere in the world any available service from any network service provider in the world.

Building Features
-750,000 square foot, purpose-built datacenter
-Tier IV facility with N+2 power and cooling infrastructure
-Equipment floors 32 feet above sea level
-Roof slope designed to aid in drainage of floodwater in excess of 100-year storm intensity assisted by 18 rooftop drains
-Designed to withstand a Category 5 hurricane with approximately 19 million pounds of concrete roof ballast
-7 inch thick steel reinforced concrete exterior panels
-The building is outside FEMA 500-year designated flood zone

http://www.terremark.com/technology-platform/nap-of-the-americas.aspx


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Miami is definitely under my radar of future destinations. 

"This city is like one great big pussy just waiting to get f**ked"


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

nice pics, it definitely brings good memories,


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

In my opinion you need to post some pictures of Coral Gables, Coconut Grove, Key Biscayne, South Beach, the Fontainebleau Hotel, Vizcaya, Fairchild Tropical Garden, Pine Tree Drive mansions on Miami Beach, Coral Way, the Venetian Pool, the Biltmore Hotel, Bal Harbour shops, Matheson Hammock beach, the Venetian Causeway, the islands in Biscayne Bay, the Old Spanish Monastery, the Coral Castle, Opa Locka, Little Havana, Art Deco Miami Beach etc ...

Miami is such a beautiful and unique city!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

OKDOKEY.


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, the condos are very impressive, reminds me GTA Vice city.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

awesome city, i would like to visit someday:cheers:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good


----------



## drink.think (Nov 8, 2008)

May be I will ge to the city someday!


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

Miami would be a cool place to live if you could afford the nip/tuck lifestyle :naughty:


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: Miami it's beautiful, one of my favorites city's my future destination for sure.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

MORE



QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3231/3120046874_2f1b3d53ec_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3097/3120064452_e2a6832878_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





QuantumX said:


> Pic number 1000
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/3083617296_2947d930f7_b.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


----------

